# Recent CPC in NYC



## jfernandez1982@aol.com (Jun 29, 2012)

My name is Jose Fernandez and I am a recent graduate of the Roxbury Institute for Medical Management in Jamaica, NY. I completed the program with honors as I was top of my class with A's in all classes. I also passed the CPC. I currently work as an admitting clerk for both Flushing Hospital and the Hospital for Special Surgery. I am looking for a coding or billing position in which I am able to put my education and previous experience to use.


----------

